# work issues



## KT22 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, ive been a member for a while and i would like to have access to the work issues board, problem is i have no clue to to request it   
Its just im starting a new job and a new cycle of treatment at the same time, i have not told my new job as i thought it might put them off hiring me. Any way i just wanted to see how people manage the scans during treatment and work.

thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=106.0 there you go hun xx


----------



## KT22 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you!!!! xxx


----------



## LuuLuu (Jul 15, 2008)

Can I have access pls?


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

LuuLuu,

You need to ask for access on the thread that dakota has posted the link for hun.

Mandy xx


----------

